# Realtek HD Audio Manager startet nicht automatisch trotz Autostarteintrag



## skrippi (30. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe gestern mein Windows neu aufgelegt und dann heute die neusten Realtek Treiber zusammen mit dem HD Audio Manager installiert.
Die Installation dafür nehme ich bei jeder Neuinstallation immer von hier: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

Ich habe ein 64bit System, falls das jemand braucht.

So jetzt mein Problem:
Ich möchte natürlich, dass das Programm mit Windows automatisch startet und sich wie gewohnt in die Tray legt und die klappe hält bis ich es aufrufe.
Das hat bis jetzt immer geklappt, aber jetzt gehts nicht mehr und ich weiß nich warum. Der Autostarteintrag in der msconfig ist korrekt und auch der Pfad stimmt, aber es startet nicht mit Windows.
Desweiteren legt es sich nichteinmal in die Tray, wenn ich es manuell starte.

Was kann ich tun?

MfG, skrippi


----------



## skrippi (30. August 2011)

EDIT:

Ich habe das Problem gefunden!

Man muss in dem Programm (was meistens unter C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe) einmal manuell starten und wenn es sich öffnet, im Programm unten Links auf das kleine "i" klicken.
Nun wählt man in dem darauf folgenden Fenster unten "Symbol im Benachrichtigungsbereich zeigen" aus und klickt "OK".
Fertig!

MfG, skrippi

PS: Vielleicht konnte ich ja auch welchen helfen


----------

